# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Sprint training video

## utryit

my training what you think

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGJgJ...ature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-T_zClmy54&feature=plcp

----------


## awms

Those squats are terrible, drop the weight, go ass to grass and that how you get powerful!

----------


## utryit

> Those squats are terrible, drop the weight, go ass to grass and that how you get powerful!


terrible. haha go look at how top olympic sprinters squat, thats how your ment to do it. your obviously one of those haters

----------


## DanB

Try to do a set of full squats with half that weight

----------


## Renesis

What you are doing is not a sprinters squat... Most oly sprinters do box squats which at least sets them at parallel.

----------


## DanB

> Try to do a set of full squats with half that weight


^^^^^
Again op try squat half that weight to your heels

Simple answer, you can't

----------


## awms

> terrible. haha go look at how top olympic sprinters squat, thats how your ment to do it. your obviously one of those haters


I am one of those trainers lol Im a level 3 PICP strength coach and I train pro athelte's...mostly NHL but I also train track athletes so your talking to the wrong guys about how to train lol I do it for a living.

----------


## awms

Sprinting is a relative strength activity which basically means you are trying to generate as much force as you can using just body weight, the best way to train for this kind of sport is regular olympic style squats, all the way down so that you gluts cover your calves at the bottom with a time under tension that last no longer then 20 sec. 

For example a basic squat routine for a relative strength athlete would be:

3/0/0/1, 3 reps x 5 

meaning 3 seconds eccentric/zero pause/explode up on the concentric movement/ pause at top for 1 second.
3 reps which equals 12 seconds in total (staying under 20 sec). 
For 5 sets 

This would recruit the proper motor units or as most people would call them "fast twitch fibers" and also effect the nervous system in a positive way.

----------


## utryit

well i guess that makes sence but id rather here that from a coach then from someone who has no idea.. what else would you recommend then for me to do any other exercises you got in mind

----------


## awms

I have no idea? lol I am a coach....I am a certified PICP national strength coach, I train NHL and college athletes, I also train track athletes, football you name it but my bread and butter is high level hockey players because of the volume who live in my area. I am at the top of my profession and I am one of the youngest level 3 PICP certified coaches in Canada. Now If you want to puff your chest out and have an ego then il leave you to it, but if you would like advice I would be more then happy to give you my input. Parallel squats neglect the hips, adductors, hamstrings, and gluts, as well ass weaken the knee joint due to an imbalance, the quads will be way out of balance with the rest of the lower body and you are opening your self up to injury! not to mention that the vmo muscle (the tear drop) will be much weaker then the rest of the quad causing your knees to buckle inward as you run and walk. The second reason why parallel squats are bad for your knees is because when an athlete stops their squat above parallel the knee is forced to stop the downward momentum, once a squat breaks "90 degrees" or bellow parallel, the stress is moved from the knee joint to the hamstrings, gluts, lumbar area and as long as tempo and control are used the knee is virtually put under zero stress, as well the stretch at the bottom strengthens the joint.

----------


## utryit

so what your saying is rather then doing half squats its better to drop the weight a bit and do full squats?

----------


## DanB

> so what your saying is rather then doing half squats its better to drop the weight a bit and do full squats?


That's what we all been saying he just layed it out but you still don't seem to comprehend it

And I advise you to make sure you have the bars in at correct height to catch you as it is far more difficult and it may catch you out, start at half the normal weight

----------


## awms

Yes. simply put you your gluts should cover your calves at the bottom. 

set up: 

1.Hands even on the bar, just out side you shoulders 

2. When your under the bar your elbows should go forward under the bar which will create a "shelf" on your traps for the bar to rest on, as well it will keep you from pushing down on you back

3. keep your chest up and slightly push your scapula together (shoulder blades 

4. get a solid stance just inside your shoulder, feet should be bowed outward and knee should track strait over your toes as you go down, act like your speading the floor with your feet and push your knee out as you god down! this is imporantant! 

5. (Most important part) thrust your hips into a posterior position, by this I mean stick you hips backward and stick your but out, this should be help through the whole lift! If you dont have the range of motion to go all the way down without a "but wink" (look it up if you are not sure what a but wink is) then you need to do a lot of hip stretches! split squats, and glut activation exercises! you spine should stay in a natural curvature the whole way down! 


As well you will have to have a bit of an ego check! you will be lucky if you can do 1/6th of the weight you are doing now. I would start with 135lbs and work your way up, make sure to use a control tempo! 4 seconds down, 1 seconds up.

----------


## awms

Let me tell you I have athletes come to me all the time telling me "Man I squat 400lbs no problem, I can lift so much" ect ect ect....brag brag brag lol and when they come in and I teach them how to properly lift weights they are lucky to get 185lbs on the bar for 3 reps, they leave my gym chocking up a lung, shirt soaked in sweat and they can hadly work. I tell them leave your ego at the door! But if you do your lifts properly you will make gains much faster, and you will gain real strength not ego strength, I am more impressed by the guy who can give me 6 clean ass to the ground squats with 225lbs then the guy who gives me parallel squats with 400lbs, and strength wise I would put my money on the guy who squats ass to the floor 10 times out of 10!

----------


## Dukkit

Decent. 


But listen to the members above. 

They DO KNOW what they are talking about.

----------


## utryit

well i tried the 4 -0 - 1 deep squat and it didnt really take much pressure off my kneesand i did do it the way you said ass to the groundit felt mildey more xplosive it was at 225lbs weather that is good or not 3x5

----------


## awms

did you have pain in your knees? If so it was most likely caused by one of a few things: 

1. You are not tracking you knees over your toes the whole way down 

2. your resting at the bottom, focus on keeping your glutes flexed and use your legs the whole way down! momentum should never be used! and you should never take the tension off the muscle! some people will relax their legs at the bottom and this will put strain on the knee joint so make sure to focus on always letting your muscle do the work and keep tempo 100% all the way down. 

3. You didnt warm up and stretch the antagonist muscle enough before hand, make sure you stretch out the groin, and do a major hip stretch before squating! also do 2 to 3 sets of split squats, slow tempo and really put your knee over your toe when you do these! this will warm up the legs, stretch out the knee joint, and stretch out the tissue in the groin which will make you more flexible. 

Here is a sample workout for you: 

stretch: Squat stretch x 3 / single leg groin stretch x 3 each leg / chest stretch x 3 

Warm up: split squat 10 reps, 4/1/0/1 tempo x 2 each leg (Make sure you are pushing your knee forward over the toe as to stretch out the knee joint, you should also be really stretching out your groin/hip area)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRBJJ5GsUus
The more advanced you get, you wont need a riser....you may be able to do them from the ground. 

workout: 

squats: 45lbs 10 reps, 135 8 reps, 205 5 reps, 225 3 reps, 245 1 rep 4/0/0/1 tempo meaning 4 seconds down, no pause, explode up, pause at the top for 1 seconds, repeat. 

Dead lifts: 135lbs 10 reps, 225lbs 8 reps, 315 5 reps, 365lbs 3 reps, 405lbs 1 rep 5/0/0/1 tempo 

split squats with weight: 95lbs on barbell (3 x 6 reps) 4/0/1/1 tempo 

Now Im not sure what kind of weight you lift? but is is an example of how you could set your workout up.

----------


## awms

also make sure you bow your feet out enough, this will allow your knee to move naturally

----------


## utryit

i could do exactly what you have there.. also im gunna start plyometrics now would i be able to do track in the morning and then plyometrics at night like push up claps pull up claps squat jumps depth jumps bounds?

----------


## awms

I normally dont start plyo's until an athlete can squat 1.5 their body weight max, if you can do that then your ready...other wise don't bother your wasting your time! but by the sounds of things you should be able to lift that much? 

If you pass that test then no that would be very hard on your nervous system! and you run the risk of wearing your self out. I would set it up like this: 

Monday: legs 
Tue: chest/back 
wed: sprints
thur: shoulder/abs 
fri: plyo day 
sat:rest 
Sunday rest 

Now if your using performance enhancing substances? then you can get away with more intense workout, you run less of a risk of over training and might want to try something like this: 

Monday: Legs 
Tue: (Morning) chest and back (Afternoon) sprints 
Wed: Sprints 
Thur: (Morning) Legs (Afternoon) shoulders and abs 
Fri: Sprints
Sat: Plyo's
Sun: Rest 

As you can see the work load is much heavier! if you were to do this naturally you would be worn to the ground!

----------


## utryit

well at the moment i am doing double sessions sprints then weights and i think my body is used to it now that i can do both. ive done plyometrics before just not sure when to do it weather they are for peak when competition comes or not.

----------


## awms

Its honestly all depends on the athlete. plyo's should be done pre season IMO and if you want you can pair them with legs....lets say you are in your "peak phase" 4 weeks out from the season...and your lifting heavy in the 1-3 rep range, your could pair leg training with plyo's and do them once a week. other trainers will have their athletes dedicate a whole day to just plyo's so it really depends and it depends on the person! if your generally gifted with a high % of fast twitch fibers then I would pair them with legs.

----------

